# From today



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

Shrek got to go thru his hive today. We also made 2 splits out of the two hives.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice...but I don't think you have those nucs strapped down well enough!!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Haha, must be windy there.

How'd you like those gloves?

Personally, I used them once then put them away. So hard to pick up ANYTHING.


----------



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

lol the tie downs are to help keep the plywood on the top to lay flat had a little bow in the middle lol but yea it gets a little windy here at times. 

When I am just checking the hives I don't mind not wearing the gloves but with us getting all that old stuff out of the old box and putting everything in new boxes they get a little more mad.


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

i personally liked the gloves alot better after getting 5 stings in the middle of my back and one on my backside, i also learned today that bees do not like to be brushed, i enjoyed myself though.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I have used straps to hold down my hive on a windy hill top.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like that first frame needs to be repaired or replaced!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Wow...those are clean beesuits!! Nice bunch of bees on the frames.


----------

